

Ask HN: Looking for part-time PHP coders - bkrausz

I'll spare you the pitch and get down to the nitty-gritty:<p>Idea: Online surveys of companies (don't worry, there's a lot more to it than that).<p>Language: PHP/jQuery<p>Founders: One's been a business consultant for over 20 years with plenty of experience in the field, and one's (well, I'm) just graduating from Carnegie Mellon with plenty of real-world technology experience.<p>Situation: We've been outsourcing development overseas (too much/not enough hours in a day for me to code myself as much as I'd like to).  I want to switch to US (or at least English speaking) developers for a number of reasons, not the least of which being that it would allow me to actually help with coding (overseas developers seem dead set on using their own environments and not sharing their repository).<p>Candidates: Anyone willing to work part-time, at least 8 hours a week on average, the more the better, with experience with webdev.  We'd ideally like to start paying hourly as a trial run for a month and then switch to equity, but it's all negotiable.  Must be willing to disagree and think for themselves.  Robots/code monkeys suck.<p>How to apply: send something to bkrausz <i>AT</i> cmu <i>DOT</i> edu.  Send whatever you feel like: a resume, a paragraph talking about how awesome you are, some links to projects, a request for more info, whatever floats your boat (please no naked pictures).<p>A great way to get involved in a startup without having to drop out of school.
======
hotshothenry
email sent =)

